# Removing Mazzer Super-Jolly base plate



## RikA (Oct 28, 2012)

I've bought a portafilter fork for a Mazzer Super Jolly (the one I recently purchased was missing it), and I understand that I need to remove the base plate so that I can bolt the new portafilter in place (indeed, I think I can hear the old bolts rattling around).

I've removed all 4 feet, but there's still some resistance when I try to lever the plate out. The 'clip' that holds the tray in place looks like a good candidate for unscrewing, but the screw that holds it in place is a funny torx like shape - with a nobble that stops me from using a regular torx screwdriver.

Can anyone confirm what screws I need to remove to take off the base plate?

Additionally, does anyone know what size bolts are required for the portafilter fork?

cheers,

Rik


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I did a royal recently, think they're fairly similar.

Mine had the same torx screw on the base plate which I couldn't get off so I just wedged something in the back and carefully levered it out as it had a slot then loosened the screw by hand. Probably not advisable but it worked.

The portafilter fork could be removed from the front without touching the base though, it was just screwed in with M5 bolts.


----------



## Doggycam (May 9, 2013)

There are no nuts for the fork. The thread is cut into the body of the grinder.

The torx screw does have to be removed to get the base off. I used mole grips to loosen mine.


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

Most SJ's we've seen use nuts and bolts, so you'll have to take the base off. It's an easy job once it's off though.


----------



## RikA (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks all - now sorted. I used a small screwdriver to break off the little nobble in the security bolt, and then removed it with a standard torx. New portafilter fork is now in place, and with the new burrs and a thorough clean, my new Super Jolly is looking pretty sweet!

Thanks again,

Rik


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Thread is useless without pics


----------



## RikA (Oct 28, 2012)

All done - Portafilter fork in place, makes the grinder look complete!


----------

